# JSF Bean Validation in Tomcat 8



## civben85 (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade neu im Thema JSF und habe leider aber einige Schmerzen mit der Bean Validation auf Tomcat 8 die ich nicht zum laufen bekomme.

Als Servlet Container benutze ich Tomcat 8.0.22 und dazu die  JSF 2.2 (Mojarra 2.2). 
Mein Problem ist, dass die Validationsannotationen irgendwie nicht getriggert werden. 

Ich habe z.B. eine Klasse Customer, die ein Attribut hat welches mit einem h:inputText gefüllt werden soll. 
Die Übergabe des Inputs funktioniert einwandfrei, aber die Validationsprüfungen werden nicht angestoßen. 
Weder @NotNoll noch @Size noch sonstetwas funktioniert. 
Am Interpret_Empty_Strings_As_Null kann es auch nicht liegen, da wie gesagt auch die @Size Annotation nicht getriggert wird. 

Ich habe die Jars:
bval-core-0.5.jar
bval-jsr303-0.5.jar
validation-api-1.0.0.GA.jar

im WEB-INF/lib Folder meiner WebApp und auch im lib Verzeichnis des Tomcat. Im Klassenpfad der WebApp sind sie auch.

Habe es auch schon mit dem Hibernate Validator versucht, aber auch da hat es leider nicht geklappt. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich übersehe und wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar, da ich einfach nicht mehr weiter komme.

Vielen Dank, schöne Grüße,

Benedikt


----------



## BuckRogers (10. Sep 2015)

Meinst du die Annotations in der Entity? Die sind auch für die Datenbank glaube ich. Die Validierungsvorgaben schreibst du in die deine xhtml.


----------

